# Lets see your hearse



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you own a hearse or flower car? Lets see them


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

[/IMG]









This is my 71 caddy


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Joe, Looks very awesome. Love the plate "wormfood".


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

ooooo, pretty!!! I love to see peoples hearses. I am very excited about this thread. ONE day I will have one. I WILL. 

WORMFOOD....hahahahahahaha. I love it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That _thang_ is sinister!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

*1983 Caddy - I love this car!!!*


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

BTW nice '71 naborhoodhaunt, looks like it is in great condition


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you glass eye. Come on everybody there has to be more hearses out there.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I know of at least 3 others on here that have hearses.........
***Calling Belfry****

Glasseye your car has personality!!! I love the pic with the snow.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Well Sadly I don't own one, yet! But I am a fan of Rebecca Caldwell and her lovely "Carthedral Customized Gothic Hearse" be sure to check out her site, Carth is a vision all on its own, and well Rebecca is just down right Easy to look at as wellEnjoy!

Welcome to Rebecca Caldwell's Vision "Carthedral"

http://www.carthedral.com/


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha worm food oh that's funny. And Glass 'Eye yours is complete with curtians which is sweet!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

wow,Dutchess of Darkness what an interesting art car. 
Very pretty Rebecca. She doesn't look like what I would expect the creator to look like. Muscles and a blow torch. She is a HOT calendar type. ( now Rookie will have to go look. hee hee) No really she is ! I think she is anyway. I know my hubby would look twice at the car and absolutely stare with drool at her. lol.
the Hearse is An amazing creation too. 
But I would just settle for a plain old hearse. I like naberhoodhaunts hearse. Black, rounded
mysterious creepy classic style. 
My friend, Ishwitch, should be posting pictures of her Midnight - hope she gets her pics together soon!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

hey Cylonfrogqueen, yep Rebecca's a babe! I'd love to see her and Carthedral when she tours, but I highly doubt she comes up this way. Ya I'd be hard pressed not to spend more time looking at her then the car as well she is ~Slizzling Hot~ And Carthedral is a wicked piece of art thats for sure. Glad you liked it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are cool hearses. who on this forum wouldn't want one. loved the license plate there. on the cathedral one, wouldn't that be hard to drive with wind factor at a normal speed. or is it just used for parades? it is georgous. wonder what something like that cost to put together. lot of thought and work went into that.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link Dutchess That is one awesome car. love the 59 tail fins


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

HERE IS A LINK TO OUR LOCAL HEARSE CLUB

Specialty Coach & Limousine

PLEASE CHECK IT OUT JOIN IF YOU WANT.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Okay, since CFQ outed me!
LOL

Here is my baby
Midnight
an '87 M&M Caddie Brougham








She is midnight blue but in the sun has a lovely purple cast to the paint.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

very nice Ishwitch


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Had a great idea on getting Midnight nice and clean before her next wax.
I'm going to take her up to the HS the next time the band or one of the other school organizations has a car wash!
That way she'll get a good scrub and I can save my elbow grease for the Maguires!

Val


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

what a great idea cant wait to see there faces when i pull up!!!! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got a '77 caddy..not a really good picture of her though...just random bits and pieces in our Halloween setup and such...I promise to get a better pic and post it to share soon! Naberhoodhaunts, I LOVE your hearse! The late '60s/early '70s body styles!


----------



## Wedding Skulls (Mar 5, 2009)

I think this is my favourite thread on the entire forum - I love everybody's sexy hearses...


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

naberhoodhaunts said:


> what a great idea cant wait to see there faces when i pull up!!!! Ha Ha Ha


I have a feeling that it would get extra attention to detail and a lot of hands on just for the "coolness" factor!
Don't you?
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

OMG!
MAX!
I didn't know you had such a beauty!
The FLHaunters have got it goin' on in the hearse department!
WOOT!
(you moved to gville?, how's that going?)
Dude, you need to keep in touch, ya know what I mean?
 
Val
^S^

I
I
I
V


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*Caddy*



naberhoodhaunts said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV the license plate!!!! I vote you for "Best In Show." Nice paint job, too.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*car*



Glass 'eye' said:


>


What the heck is that white stuff all over the car? It sure isn't spider webbing!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

maximpakt said:


>


Dammn, love that back pic with the batterys!! what kinda goodies ya got in there??!! a bangin' system, i'm sure !


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

And I thought that rumble I feel every once in a while was an earthquake!

Apparently it is Max to the north of me and 1jimbeam with Big Evil to the south starting up their woofers!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

brandywine1974 said:


> I know of at least 3 others on here that have hearses.........
> ***Calling Belfry****


Sorry. I'm more than a little slow lately.....

1966 Cadillac S&S Victoria named Belfry (as in "bats in the belfry" not Bell Fry!)


Belfry_1_link


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok I don't have a hearse but I gots friends that have them. We are the wantabe hearse drivers. I just have not done it yet. Anyway, this is Dragon Lady Sue's hearse. Or is that Rick's, I forget. The 2nd pic is both.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful older coach. I would love to have an older one but cant afford the repairs on my 89 as it is.


Hauntiholik said:


> Sorry. I'm more than a little slow lately.....
> 
> 1966 Cadillac S&S Victoria named Belfry (as in "bats in the belfry" not Bell Fry!)
> 
> ...


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Is there something in the front seat of belfry or is that just a creepy reflection??..looks like something is looking back at you right under the rear view mirror


----------



## scubadog (Feb 6, 2009)

Just picked this up last Tuesday. I have already started to wrap it in vinyl. I think it's going to turn out great. It a 1991 Cadillac my first Caddy! I will post more as I finish the wrap.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Dog that is sweet. very nice ride congrats.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

omg beautiful rides all of you Stunning, and maximpakt did you do your airbrushing yourself? It's just wicked


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great thread, naber! First, is the "Before" picture of my '67 M & M Caddy Limosine style hearse. Then the "After" pictures of my beloved Last Call from the Cemetery and Cruise Night at the Drive-In. I still have to work on the interior once it gets warm enough.

How did everyone find their hearse? I put an ad in the American Classifieds for a '60's or early '70's hearse and got about 6 phone calls!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

This isn't mine, but when I posted that I was looking to buy a hearse on the internet, someone sent me these pics of his Japanese hearse. I thought you all would like to see them, it sure is different!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Skulkin said:


> This isn't mine, but when I posted that I was looking to buy a hearse on the internet, someone sent me these pics of his Japanese hearse. I thought you all would like to see them, it sure is different!


*I love the lanterns inside, thats a nice touch, thanks for sharing these pics*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nabor, i take it you bought the hearse red and painted it black. nice job. i have seen white and black hearses, but red? do you think the red was original or someone painted it that color?
the japenese hearse is very ornamental, and i agree with spooky, nice touch on the lanterns. but i still fnd our hearses have a nice line to them and like them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

childofthenight said:


> Is there something in the front seat of belfry or is that just a creepy reflection??..looks like something is looking back at you right under the rear view mirror


Good eye! I had my animated Hex sitting in the front seat.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Dr. TerrorEyes said:


> What the heck is that white stuff all over the car? It sure isn't spider webbing!


Spider webbing! Good one. The storm that blew in all that snow, blew the cover off of the car first I went out to shovel the snow off and put the cover back on and just had to take a picture first!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Hallorenescene, yes, I bought it red/maroon, and painted it black. The couple I bought it from had painted it maroon, put a TV in the back and would take their young kids to the cemetery to watch spooky movies. The hearse was originally a creme and gold color when it was new at the funeral home in Boise.


----------



## scubadog (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's my 1991 Cadillac. I bought it April 1st. I have a set of Crager SS rims ordered for it and I just started wrapping it. The hood and back end will be dedicated to my Sign Company and the sides will be dedicated to our Haunted Trail.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

scubadog, you make those signs? great work like the real flames can you do them in toxic green


----------



## scubadog (Feb 6, 2009)

Got the hood finished and a couple of the side panels done.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

wow Scubadog, wicked paint job!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Skulkin said:


> Hallorenescene, yes, I bought it red/maroon, and painted it black. The couple I bought it from had painted it maroon, put a TV in the back and would take their young kids to the cemetery to watch spooky movies. The hearse was originally a creme and gold color when it was new at the funeral home in Boise.


well, i like it better black , but, going to a cemetary in a hearse sounds pretty cool. i love it
wow scuba, that will be eye catching


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love it Scubadog, WICKED!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Rose*

Ok, finally got some better pics of her. Here is "Rose" our '77 Superior sporting her new fender flag posts I just finished making for her! 

















-EEric


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

endear, nice touch


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Rose is truly an American Beauty!

;D

Gorgeous!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think it would go over well if I drove one of those, I work with the elderly... lol


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, after years of hearse envy......my baby finally arrived yesterday!!
Here she is. Her name is Alice. She is a '62 Cadillac S & S three way. She is a beauty and drives like a dream. I am sooooo in love with her.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my freakin' god! she is gorgeous!!! Now I'm jealous! She looks like she is MINT!! You must have paid quite a pretty penny for her and I'm sure she's worth it all!! Very nice!

-EEric


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Yea! Alice has arrived! Congrats to the new momma!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am so glad you like her. 
She is NOT mint. But she is in very, very good shape and has had all the rust removed. Still has lots of little things that need tending too. The broker I got her from was AMAZING and really took very good care of my and fixed a lot of things on her before he shipped her home. I couldn't have done it without him.

Here are some interior shots. These are all photos he took.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> Yea! Alice has arrived! Congrats to the new momma!



Thanks, my sistah!! Don't know if I would have made it through the process without your moral support and help.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

wow she is gorgeous!!! what a awesome car. I'm speechless where did you find her?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Kerry at Classicdreamcars.com found her for me and did a lot of work on her too. *He is my HERO!* 

You should check out his website. He has hearses in his personal collection that are AMAZING. He has a 1938 carved side and a '62 Superior. Also, a MINT '77.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

what a great collection of cars. thanks for the link.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

naberhoodhaunts said:


> what a great collection of cars. thanks for the link.



Sure. Some day when I win the powerball I want him to find/restore me Chevelle. Awwww, some day.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! cool link! It's nice to see a mint '77 so I can see what mine may have looked like at one point...its also cool to see how the different coach builders put their own touches on each hearse. Thanks for the link!

-EEric


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

eanderso13 said:


> Wow! cool link! It's nice to see a mint '77 so I can see what mine may have looked like at one point...its also cool to see how the different coach builders put their own touches on each hearse. Thanks for the link!
> 
> -EEric


I came thiiiiiiissss close to buying the '77. But I wanted a "finned" car. I am glad I waited because I love my Alice, but that '77 is really nice. Plus it has airconditioning and a radio........


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Haven't been on this thread in a while... there has to be more hearse owners out there...
come on and show us your hearse


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

brandywine1974 said:


> OK, after years of hearse envy......my baby finally arrived yesterday!!
> Here she is. Her name is Alice. She is a '62 Cadillac S & S three way. She is a beauty and drives like a dream. I am sooooo in love with her.


This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I want a hearse!.... I would die of joy if I ever aqcuired an old 60's Cadillac Hearse! They are soooo freakn nice! Well I must dream on a little more... *


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

love the fins on that caddy!!!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Had to get in on this. Here is my 1983 Superior Endloader. I am absolutely in love with this coach.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zach, cool hearse. someday i'll probably ride in one, won't be where i'll remember though. lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> zach, cool hearse. someday i'll probably ride in one, won't be where i'll remember though. lol


Hey Rene, don't make your first ride your last!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

brandywine1974 said:


> OK, after years of hearse envy......my baby finally arrived yesterday!!
> Here she is. Her name is Alice. She is a '62 Cadillac S & S three way. She is a beauty and drives like a dream. I am sooooo in love with her.


*This may be the most beautiful car I have ever seen. What a dream!*


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's an amazing hearse I found on eBay. Sadly, it's way out of my price range.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very funny ish, but ouch. lol.
tk, that is a beautiful hearse, and the second one is very interesting looking alright


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

*1992 cadillac brougham*

Here is my baby below. She was not as old as I wanted but I did not have 30 to 60K to spend on a hearse.

Whats up Joe?

Cory


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> Hey Rene, don't make your first ride your last!


Here Here! These coaches are a blast to drive. Not to mention the attention they generate. Check out a Hearse club in your area.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mrinc, very pretty hearse.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

mrincredibletou said:


> Here is my baby below. She was not as old as I wanted but I did not have 30 to 60K to spend on a hearse.
> 
> Whats up Joe?
> 
> Cory


Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Here is a pic of my favorite part:

Cory


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

HEY CORY, WHAT'S GOING ON, THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS OF YOUR HEARSE. oops caps lock was on...lol 
Thanks everyone for posting pics keep them coming!!!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

this is what mine looked like when i first got her....


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

this is her now...


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Who has vanity plates on their hearse? what does it say?
Mine is " WORMFOOD"


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Your hearse is so sexy


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pics. The hearses are amazing. I've never had the pleasure of seeing one like the Victorian-styled hearse before (*drools*).


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

1988 oldsmobile


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

*Vanity Plate*



naberhoodhaunts said:


> Who has vanity plates on their hearse? what does it say?
> Mine is " WORMFOOD"


Mine reads: 1RE*PER


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice hearse Hollowscreamer....
zacharybinx ... very nice..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what the heck, not only are the hearses sweet, but the plates are cool as well


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

It's been several years since I posted in this thread, back when I had my previous hearse, but as of today, I have another. 1995 Lincoln, S&S end loader. Still debating on what the plates will say...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sipesh, that is so georgous. very fine looking


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is my 1962 Combo... His plate reads REDRUM...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ert-my-house-picture60661-boris-my-hearse.jpg


The funny thing is that I rode to church to get married in my brother's 1964 cad hearse. Then for my 1st wedding anniversary I recieved Boris from my husband for a gift. The casket I bought from a guy down the street for $100 before Christmas that year. I love my Boris :O)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

goth just posting another hearse to drool over. sigh


----------



## CountZero (Oct 1, 2006)

Somehow I missed this thread...

I've had several over the years. Currently I'm down to one Hearse. A 1959 M-M Endloader. I'm currently in the process of restoring it, so its not really too presentable right now. (I'm doing the sanding and prep so I can repaint it) With any luck, I'll have it back on the road by Halloween. If not, I'll just drive my ambulance again this year. (Never underestimate how creepy an old Ambulance can be. Last Halloween more people were scared of my ambulance than the 2 hearses that I was out with.)

I do have a photo of the Hearse when we brought her home.  I've got personalized plates for her that read MBALMED


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Well heck, people actually DIE in ambulances! *laughs* By the time the hearse gets 'em, it's a bygone conclusion! I'm lovin' the 59, CountZero.


----------



## CountZero (Oct 1, 2006)

Sipesh said:


> Well heck, people actually DIE in ambulances! *laughs* By the time the hearse gets 'em, it's a bygone conclusion! I'm lovin' the 59, CountZero.


Its pretty funny how the rest of the year people love the ambulance and never realize that. You get near Halloween and all of a sudden people start getting nervous around the ambulance. I keep mine stock looking and put lights and a full body bag in the back and leave it at that. I discovered that the less "Halloween" stuff I put in there the more people were freaked out by it. 

I drive my ambulance a lot, taking it to shows and events out of state 3-4 times a year and generally taking it out whenever I can. Usually on the road when we stop to gas up we are swamped with people and questions about the car. The last trip I took with the car, we stopped and picked up a prop body for the back for Halloween display. The easiest way to get it home was to just strap it to the stretcher and leave it in the back of the car on the way home. Oddly enough, no one wanted to come chat with us at gas stations. 

Now rolling the stretcher through the hotel lobby and into an elevator with a body on it was pretty priceless.  WE did leave the "do not disturb" sign on the door. I figured we really didn't need housekeeping discovering a body in the room while we were out.

And oddly enough that sort of thing isn't really that odd for me...

CountZ

When the red lights on the ambulance turn OFF, that's when you need to worry...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

count, that is too funny. i use to clean rooms in a motel, i think if i or my coworkers saw a body in a room, we would freak. and me a halloween nut, go figure. anyway, i think your hearse looks very nice. what needs restoring on it?


----------



## CountZero (Oct 1, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> count, that is too funny. i use to clean rooms in a motel, i think if i or my coworkers saw a body in a room, we would freak. and me a halloween nut, go figure. anyway, i think your hearse looks very nice. what needs restoring on it?



The car looks pretty good in the photos but it needed some bodywork and it really needed new paint. Whoever had owned it before us had put a pretty horrible coat of paint on it that was thick and not done very well. So there was cracking and flaking and peeling of the top layer of paint. Along with the rock chips and usual door dings you see on a car that old and it looked pretty tired. When you got closer it was apparent that there was also some rust in the rockers and the lower fenders up front. (There is ALWAYS rust in the lower front fenders on these cars.) So I've been working the body work and prepping it for paint. 

Its almost there. I have one rear fender and fin to sand and then I should be about ready to seal the car. Then I can sand it again and shoot some paint.  Once there is color on there, its more sanding and then we clear it. 

On the bright side, we already did the roof. The car had a vinyl top when we got it, and it was a little ratty looking. So we pulled that, sanded the entire roof down and had it coated with bed liner so it looks like a factory crinkle top. It came out fantastic, and should never need to be touched again.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Goth and count those are great rides. glad to see this thread still being updated!!!!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Sipesh... Very nice ride, but still like the old ones.


----------



## HalloweenJ (Jul 18, 2011)

It must be amazing to own a hearse.


----------



## CountZero (Oct 1, 2006)

HalloweenJ said:


> It must be amazing to own a hearse.


I have a good time with my coaches. And I've been involved in hearses and ambulances for 15+ years now. I enjoy the heck out of mine, but I always like to point out to folks that want to get one of their own that they are also usually a ton of work. Especially the older ones. These arent like your family Honda. 

Usually any coach older than about 1969 is going to more expensive to begin with. (1959's are a completely different discussion entirely.) Even project cars from the '60's can be expensive though.) Almost without exception, parts are hard to find and expensive if you do find them. A lot of garages/mechanics wont work on them. They aren't the easiest to drive and park. (Mine are 21" long and have MASSIVE blind spots in them) The older ones usually get horrible gas mileage. They wont fit into a standard residential garage. They are long and low and heavy and will not fit a good number of places. (As an example, my '59 is longer, wider, heavier, and has LESS ground clearance than a fully optioned Ford Excursion.) Some people will react badly to them. And they all usually end up costing way more than you plan on in not only money but also time and effort. Its like having another significant other. These cars demand a lot of time and energy. And if you don't treat them right, they will not treat you right. Luckily my wife likes our cars.  

Now if you can handle all of those things and you go into owning one with a clear idea of what it really means to own a hearse, then they can be great fun. (Although I end up driving my ambulance more than my hearse. Nothing beats red lights and sirens.)

CountZ


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

*yes!! please show*

I cant wait till I finally get my hearse (which hopefully will be in the near future). Does anyone have any pointers when it comes to buying a hearse?


----------



## CountZero (Oct 1, 2006)

mikieofthedead said:


> I cant wait till I finally get my hearse (which hopefully will be in the near future). Does anyone have any pointers when it comes to buying a hearse?



Have a mechanic look it over before you buy it and give you an estimate of everything the mechanic thinks its going to need done in the next 6 months. A $1000 hearse isn't as good of a deal if its going to need $4k in parts right after you get it home. 

Always buy the nicest one you can afford. Its always cheaper to spend more up front for a nice one than it is to put a rough one back together.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

naberhoodhaunts said:


> Sipesh... Very nice ride, but still like the old ones.


I like the old ones, too. My first one was a 1973, and what I wouldn't give to have an early 60's one... but this one came up and with its condition and low mileage, should be a good daily driver for me for a while. I've found that as I age, climbing around, under, and through my cars to fix them is getting a bit harder and as we know... the older the hearse, the more sacrifice of blood, sweat, and tears it demands to behave itself!  Though, they are worth every bit of it.


As for someone looking to get their first one... don't just save up the money to buy the thing... save up and additional $1000 or so because dang it, these suckers like to pull the unexpected on you. Oh, and if it has a vinyl top, poke and prod all around that sucker to see not IF there is rust, but rather WHERE and how bad.

They are awesome cars to own though, and fun to drive around even if there is the occasional person out there that can't come to grips with reality and their own mortality. Just remind them... hearses don't kill people. Well... usually, though the drivers on the other hand can be tempted by stupid commentary and inappropriate reactions.


----------

